# ne 300 leitung mit 300kb/s???



## _hellgate_ (26. Juni 2010)

Hab ieine internetflat mit 300 kbs jedoch kann ich maximal nur 360kb runterladen?

wieso??

liegt das eventuell am router? der ist von speedtouch aber genaueres kann ich nciht sagen 

mein pc ist per d-lan mit dem world wide wep verbunden  brauch cih eventuell einen schnelleren router? wenn dann welchen? für so 50 -80 euro und das telefon muss dran gesteckt werden

lg
_hellgate_


----------



## kress (26. Juni 2010)

Du hast ne 3000er Leitung?
Dann sind 360 kb/s doch ganz ordentlich.
Wenn etwas limitiert, dann würde ich auf das D-Lan tippen, denn damit hab ich persönlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Schon mal mit ner direkten Kabelverbindung (Lan) probiert anstatt d-lan?


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juni 2010)

Bitte auf die korrekte Schreibweise achten... der zufolge haste ne Leitung mit 300 Kilobit/s un ziehst mit 360 Kilobit/s, was etwa 45 KB/s, also 45 Kilobyte entspricht.

Mit zugedrücktem Auge stimm ich kress zu, wir ham ebenfalls DLAN un das limitiert teilweise auch ziemlich nervig.


----------



## _Linux125_ (27. Juni 2010)

wenn du es noch nicht ausprobiert hast geh mal auf hier! und mach mal ein screenshot.



Hast du vielleicht noch mehr infos über dein Router? gib mal deine ip in die Browserleiste von ie ein vielleicht kommst du dann ins menü für mehr infos?



Wenn der router wirklich nur eine 300 kb/s Leitung hat kann man auch nichts ändern -- neuer Vertrag.



Hast du aber z.B. eine 6000 Leitung versuch es mit einem PowerLan-Adapter à la Belkin mit Mediaxtream Verfahren
--oder halt einfacher und billiger : wie schon erwähnt ein Kabel legen


----------



## Kaktus (27. Juni 2010)

@NCphalon
Inwiefern limitiert das bei dir? ICh komme mit dem MSI Set auf 5,5MB/sec Übertragungsrate (ja wirklich MB). Allerdings hatte ich es vorher in einer Stromleiste Stecken, da kam ich dann nur auf 0,8-1MB/sec. In einer Doppelsteckdose, wo an der einen Dose ein Rechner hing, an der anderen das Gerät, kam ich auch nur auf ca. 3 MB/sec. Man muss hier hölisch aufpassen welche Steckdose man nimmt, am Besten eine alleinstehende.


----------



## kress (27. Juni 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> . Man muss hier hölisch aufpassen welche Steckdose man nimmt, am Besten eine alleinstehende.



/sign!

Habs mal in nem Raum ausprobiert.
1. Steckdose: Netzwerk nicht gefunden.
2.Steckdose: Netzwerk gefunden, jedoch keine Inet-Verbindung.
3.Steckdose: Netzwerk gefunden, Inet ging auf mit 60 kb/s down und 120kb/s up.
Ist ne 20000er Leitung die 20mbit down und 1,2mbit up hat, der Upstream war in Ordnung.
4.Steckdose: Ging alles, guter Downstream von 10mbit (nur die Hälfte vom normalen Speed) und auch voller Upstream.

Das war meine Erfahrung mit D-Lan....


----------



## Kaktus (28. Juni 2010)

Welches Gerät hast du den gehabt? Gute Geräte sind hier eher sehr selten, da muss man ziemlich aufpassen. Devolon und MSI gehören aktuell zum Besten was man da bekommen kann. 

Bei mir ist es egal in welchem Raum ich die Dinger rein stecke, so lange sie alleine an der Steckdose hängen gibts bei mir absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

Afaik war es ein Devolo Starter Kit, also die sehn aus wie diese hier:
http://www.telefon.de/images/big/devolo_dlan_duo_starterkit.jpg


----------



## Kaktus (28. Juni 2010)

Hm... seltsam. Die sind eigentlich gut. Hast du alte Sicherungen zu hause? Oder alte Stromleitungen (z.b. Altbau)? Da ist DLan nicht zu empfehlen. 
Allerdings muss ich gestehen das ich mit DLan, außer bei mir zu Hause, noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

Nee, eigentlich nicht, das Haus ist relativ neu (12 Jahre) und kein Altbau sondern Up to Date denke ich. 
Die Steckdosen sind halt etwas weit entfernt voneinander, gehn einmal Diagonal durchs Haus.


----------



## Kaktus (28. Juni 2010)

Die Entfernung sollte kein Problem darstellen. Naja, egal, gibt noch viele Möglichkeiten warum es bei dir nicht funzt, aber am Ende kann man die Dinge nur mit einem Aufwand beseitgen die entweder nicht wirklich praktikabel sind oder viel Aufwand benötigen.


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

Ja vorher gings, wenn ich den Wlan Stick aus dem Fenster gehängt hab, gings ja auch, ist auch mehr ausnahme und wird nicht häufig genutzt.

Grunsätzlich häng ich direkt mit Lan-Kabel dran, weils einfach am schnellsten ist.
Aber btt jetzt.


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. Juli 2010)

Also beim test kam jetzt das raus:



Download: 2915 Kbit/Sek
Upload : 355 kbit/Sek
Verbindung : 1304 Verb/Min
Ping Test: 57 ms

das dlan gerät dass mit meinem pc verbunden ist ist durch 2 stromverteiler am haustrohm verbunden.. ein 3 er und ein 6 er


----------



## robbe (5. Juli 2010)

Das Ergebnis ist für ne 3000er Leitung vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (6. Juli 2010)

aber wieso hab ich dannw en ich runterlade meistens nur so 300kbis sa steht doch 2900???


----------



## Kaktus (6. Juli 2010)

Weil es auch auf den Server ankommt bei dem du runter lädst. Viele Seiten beschränken hier die kostenfreien Downloads. Ich habe DSL 16000 und auf vielen Seiten ebenfalls das traurige Bild das mehr als 300 kbs nicht geht.


----------



## UnnerveD (6. Juli 2010)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> Also beim test kam jetzt das raus:
> Download: 2915 Kbit/Sek



= 364 KByte / Sek 
= 364 KB /s

von daher keinerlei Beanstandung, mit deiner Leitung ist alles in Ordnung.

Nur nicht von Abkürzungen verunsichern lassen...

MfG


----------



## _hellgate_ (6. Juli 2010)

aso ei dann bin ich ja beruhigt...
danke für all die antworten 


---closed----


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2010)

Ein Kabel ist halt immer noch die beste Lösung, daher nehm ich immer lieber ein Kabel und nehm ein Bohrloch in Kauf bevor ich Dlan oder Wlan einsetzte, Dlan ist für mich eh nichts, nur Wlan hat für mich eine Daseinsberechtigung, denn hier kann ich den Laptop überall im Haus nutzen, auch im Garten...


----------

